# satsuma orange wine receipe



## hitchiker (Aug 21, 2019)

anybody have good receipe


----------



## salcoco (Aug 22, 2019)

https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp has recipes for orange wine you could probably use.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 22, 2019)

I did a satsuma wine, nothing but pure satsuma, no water added, just adjusted BRIX and acid, mashed the fruit, and fermented it. It was ok, but think I made a tactical error by fermenting with the whole satsuma (not the peel). If I had it to do over, think that the better method would have been to peel the satsumas and then press the juice off and use just the juice. Don't know if it came from the skins or the seeds, but the wine had a bitter taste that never went away............


----------



## Cxwgfamily (Jul 20, 2020)

Johnd, I made some Really bad satsuma wine once. Gave it to a friend instead of sewering and he made an awesome brandy. Going to try some more brandy this year with my satsumas. With regard to making the wine, I always squeeze the satsumas. The pith probably added the off flavors. Everything I have learned about satsuma wine is that you should go with juice. However, I always add water per the orange wine recipes on Jack Keller’s web pages. Good luck
cxwgfamily


----------



## Johnd (Jul 21, 2020)

Cxwgfamily said:


> Johnd, I made some Really bad satsuma wine once. Gave it to a friend instead of sewering and he made an awesome brandy. Going to try some more brandy this year with my satsumas. With regard to making the wine, I always squeeze the satsumas. The pith probably added the off flavors. Everything I have learned about satsuma wine is that you should go with juice. However, I always add water per the orange wine recipes on Jack Keller’s web pages. Good luck
> cxwgfamily


Yep, that’s what I figured the tactical error was. Maybe I’ll give it another try one day. Life’s too short to make mediocre wine....
Let me know if you cats over in Baton Rouge want to make wine from grapes this year.


----------



## topkeg (Jul 21, 2020)

My "orange wine" is some of the best of many varieties I make. Basically follow the Skeeter Pee recipe. Any variety of orange works, the sweeter the better. ABSOLUTELY juice your oranges. I use 90-100 oz of juice plus water to make 5 gallons. Add sugar to get to desired brix. Usually use EC-1118 yeast. It like to be splash raked the first two raking to off-gas. It makes a gorgeous golden color wine. It also helps to do the following: 1 box golden raisins per gallon and chop and boil 1 lb of bananas per gallon, strain thru paint strainer bag into mixture. The raisins and bananas help to add a more fruit flavor as opposed to just a more "alcohol" flavor liquid. Because of the bananas you have to be patient with clearing the wine. Good to drink at 6 months, much better at 1 year and so far I am seeing good bottle life of 2-3 years or more. Also, serve chilled.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 21, 2020)

topkeg said:


> My "orange wine" is some of the best of many varieties I make. Basically follow the Skeeter Pee recipe. Any variety of orange works, the sweeter the better. ABSOLUTELY juice your oranges. I use 90-100 oz of juice plus water to make 5 gallons. Add sugar to get to desired brix. Usually use EC-1118 yeast. It like to be splash raked the first two raking to off-gas. It makes a gorgeous golden color wine. It also helps to do the following: 1 box golden raisins per gallon and chop and boil 1 lb of bananas per gallon, strain thru paint strainer bag into mixture. The raisins and bananas help to add a more fruit flavor as opposed to just a more "alcohol" flavor liquid. Because of the bananas you have to be patient with clearing the wine. Good to drink at 6 months, much better at 1 year and so far I am seeing good bottle life of 2-3 years or more. Also, serve chilled.



This is a very important caveat. You are basically diluting the OJ 1 to 4 and that makes great sense as OJ tends to be so tart as to make an undrinkable wine. What I tend to do when I make an orange wine is to treat the wine as if I was making limoncello: I simply collect the zest of about 10 -15 oranges per gallon and use the zest as the source of flavor and not the juice.


----------



## Cxwgfamily (Jul 21, 2020)

Top keg,
Thanks for the input. I will definitely add the raisin and bananas next year. I add raisins and dates to my strawberry wine and it improves it significantly. 
cxwgfamily


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Jul 22, 2020)

BernardSmith said:


> This is a very important caveat. You are basically diluting the OJ 1 to 4 and that makes great sense as OJ tends to be so tart as to make an undrinkable wine. What I tend to do when I make an orange wine is to treat the wine as if I was making limoncello: I simply collect the zest of about 10 -15 oranges per gallon and use the zest as the source of flavor and not the juice.


Interesting. Would you put the zest into the secondary and let it sit for a month or so ?


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 22, 2020)

I ferment on the zest - That is my primary.


----------



## jay2020 (Jan 28, 2021)

salcoco said:


> https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp has recipes for orange wine you could probably use.



This link isn't working for me. Is there an alternate link available?


----------



## salcoco (Jan 28, 2021)

The Winemaking Home Page this is an archive of jack Keller's recipes


----------



## jay2020 (Jan 29, 2021)

topkeg said:


> My "orange wine" is some of the best of many varieties I make. Basically follow the Skeeter Pee recipe. Any variety of orange works, the sweeter the better. ABSOLUTELY juice your oranges. I use 90-100 oz of juice plus water to make 5 gallons. Add sugar to get to desired brix. Usually use EC-1118 yeast. It like to be splash raked the first two raking to off-gas. It makes a gorgeous golden color wine. It also helps to do the following: 1 box golden raisins per gallon and chop and boil 1 lb of bananas per gallon, strain thru paint strainer bag into mixture. The raisins and bananas help to add a more fruit flavor as opposed to just a more "alcohol" flavor liquid. Because of the bananas you have to be patient with clearing the wine. Good to drink at 6 months, much better at 1 year and so far I am seeing good bottle life of 2-3 years or more. Also, serve chilled.



Hi @topkeg

Do you have a link to the full recipe for this?
Are you using the zest? If yes, are you putting the zest in a straining bag or just straight into the must?


----------



## Jal5 (Jan 29, 2021)

Not satsuma but we made some from kumquats. Cut the fruit and placed in strainer bags then used water to 3 gallons. Turned out a nice light yellow color. Pretty astringent citrusy taste though. I’m letting it age it’s almost one year aging now. I should try a bottle next month at the year mark.
If we did it again I would juice the fruit and make sure no rind or seeds get in the juice. It might make a good base for some kind of citrus based cocktail. 
Joe


----------



## Jal5 (Feb 5, 2021)

Tried the kumquat wine. Pretty tart but made a great base for sangria out of it.


----------

